# Glock 19 Gen II from Aim Surplus



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

I picked up my Glock 19 Gen II LE trade in from Aim Surplus today. It seems that Aim gets these in periodically, but I usually miss out. I was pretty happy with the quality. It was $359 plus $15 shipping for a total of $374 with one magazine. It was pretty dirty, but had minimal wear, and the barrel looks new. They still have some 17s in stock, but sold out of the 19s pretty quick. I've got to do something about the stiff trigger, and maybe replace the sights, and I think I'll have a good shooter. Thought I'd post up some photos for anyone interested, since the Gen II's are getting harder to find.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow! For a generation II, it looks great! My oldest brother has a G17 Gen2, and I own the G42, but his looks way more worn than your nice G19. Have you had the chance to take it to the range yet? :smt1099


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree; that one is in fine shape, given it's age. Many of the folks over at GT have gotten one of the G17 or G19 Gen2 models from AIM, and most are very happy with them.

Seems to me that some of them said their guns had the NY-1 trigger spring installed when they received it (makes the trigger pull heavier, and more revolver-like). If you know the difference and how to detail-strip the pistol, it's fairly easy to change back to a normal trigger spring. If not, a Glock armorer or most gunsmiths could do it pretty quickly.

I carried one like yours for about 10 years (APX serial number prefix; I still remember it). Great pistol, very accurate with its favorite loads, and never had a single stoppage with it in (literally) thousands of rounds (the military was supplying me with some of my practice ammo during this time, and I used every bit of this "free" ammo, every year).


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

I haven't shot it yet, but the trigger is super stiff, so I'd guess this is definitely the NY trigger. I've got a Ghost kit ordered.

I was very pleased with the condition. I usually go with the "hand-pick" option, and end up getting a less than ideal gun. This time I avoided the "hand-pick" and got a great pistol.............go figure


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Ernest_T said:


> I haven't shot it yet, but the trigger is super stiff, so I'd guess this is definitely the NY trigger. I've got a Ghost kit ordered.
> 
> I was very pleased with the condition. I usually go with the "hand-pick" option, and end up getting a less than ideal gun. This time I avoided the "hand-pick" and got a great pistol.............go figure


Did you go for the "drop in" connector or the Evo Elite from Ghost? I went with the Evo and although it takes a bit of fitting, it is a huge improvement.

GW


----------



## JettaRed (Mar 14, 2014)

If it does have the NY trigger, you need to replace the trigger spring and not just the connector. I'm sure there are some YouTube videos showing how. GLOCKs are the simplest pistols in the world to work on.


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

goldwing said:


> Did you go for the "drop in" connector or the Evo Elite from Ghost? I went with the Evo and although it takes a bit of fitting, it is a huge improvement.
> 
> GW


I went with the Evo Elite kit.


----------

